# Not going to mess with my nerves*...



## Tahti (Mar 4, 2010)

I've stopped wearing a lot of base recently, for some reason it doesn't seem to want to 'work' on my skin lately! Strange. I think it might be because I have to mix my foundation, and one of the two has just stopped liking the other. It's good preparation for summer months anyway. This is still pretty much the make-up I would/will wear everyday - it's so quick to do, and it goes with nearly every outfit! I wish my eyelashes would hold a curl, it's pretty much impossible to make it stay, regardless of how I heat the eyelash curlers, or how long I hold them for.
I had dark under-eye circles of ridiculous proportions today, I was quite scared when I saw them in the mirror! I have epic amounts on concealer on therefore. I've actually found something that works for covering them though - I mixed Touche Eclat with a white concealer by Illamasqua, and then patted on a bit of my foundation lightly over them. It doesn't look cakey either, which is good.

MAC for everything unless specified. On my brows is Fling brow pencil, Handwritten eyeshadow, and Dipdown fluidline. Skin in a mix of Illamasqua Rich Liquid Foundation in 105, with Studio Fix in NC15, and Illamasqua Concealer in 105. Coygirl and Strada on cheeks. Lips are just Vaseline. Eyes - Awash, Satin Taupe, and Handwritten E/S, Illamasqua Illuminator in Odyssey, Blacktrack fluidline.


----------



## blackeneddove (Mar 4, 2010)

Gorgeous natural look, I love your blending and your brows


----------



## amyzon (Mar 4, 2010)

Great to see you post again - gorgeous as always!


----------



## claralikesguts (Mar 4, 2010)

amazing! i've missed your looks. your top is adorable!!!


----------



## fintia (Mar 4, 2010)

loving everything


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 4, 2010)

you look so beautiful, all of your looks are amazing


----------



## Nicque (Mar 4, 2010)

pretty and elegant, you look like a MAC promo model


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 5, 2010)

So, so simple, yet so, so gorgeous!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Mar 5, 2010)

Great pic.  I love the crease color.


----------



## chrisantiss (Mar 5, 2010)

amazing look


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Mar 5, 2010)

Glad to see you again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love youe whole makeup, esspecialy brows


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 5, 2010)

i always love your looks! this is a fabulous and classy every day look


----------



## Didididums (Mar 5, 2010)

I love your face and the way you fit your makeup style around it..


----------



## dxgirly (Mar 5, 2010)

you are absolutely stunning! Like wow. Totally gorgeous.


----------



## TIERAsta (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm SO jealous of your brows! Pretty look!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Mar 5, 2010)

You are so gorgeous and stylish too! xo Missed you!


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 5, 2010)

You are stunning!  I love your makeup looks!


----------



## DDRGirlie (Mar 6, 2010)

you are gorgeous!  great eyes!  im jealous!


----------



## RedHead172 (Mar 6, 2010)

You don't really need foundation - beautiful skin!


----------



## mizvolta (Apr 19, 2010)

Such a lovely look, amazing colors!


----------



## kittykit (Apr 20, 2010)

Beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I love the eye shadows!


----------



## thekatalyst (Apr 20, 2010)

very pretty, I love the blush.


----------



## Wandalemur (Apr 20, 2010)

SO,SO, SO Gorgeous!


----------



## Lyssah (Apr 21, 2010)

You look flawless! Love the brows - and the makeup really compliments you


----------



## Regality101 (Apr 21, 2010)

That is so HOTT and the picture quality is awesome.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Apr 21, 2010)

Lovely as aleways.


----------



## gingin501 (Apr 21, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## nunu (Apr 21, 2010)

So pretty!


----------



## AliVix1 (Apr 22, 2010)

gorgeous!


----------



## smellyocheese (Apr 22, 2010)

you're angelically beautiful. everything about this look is prefect.


----------



## QueenBam (Apr 23, 2010)

i <3 everything


----------



## SnowAngel1106 (Apr 24, 2010)

SO gorgeous!


----------



## cyanidewine (Apr 24, 2010)

you have such a lovely, ethereal glow and amazing skin! very, very beautiful look


----------



## kimmy (Apr 24, 2010)

love this.


----------



## peachsuns (Apr 24, 2010)

These photos look like coming right out of magazine. 
Beautiful and dreamy!


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Apr 25, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful. The look has a whole feeling/aura to it. Mesmerizing!
Love, love, love the brows - dimensional...


----------



## lysi (May 14, 2010)

Please make a TUT for this look!!


----------



## keeks87 (May 15, 2010)

I love love love your makeup and blog!


----------



## bluedevilkitty (May 16, 2010)

LOVE IT! Your brows and eyemakeup especially.


----------



## shannyn92 (May 16, 2010)

you are so incredibly beautiful!


----------



## Zoffe (May 17, 2010)

You always look gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I'm in love with your brows!


----------

